# Nice areas in Auckland ,



## Campbell747 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi,

I hope to be moving to Auckland soon and will be working at the airport.
Could anyone tell me where would be a nice and not too expensive area to rent a property within easy driving distance from the airport?

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Campbell747 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope to be moving to Auckland soon and will be working at the airport.
> Could anyone tell me where would be a nice and not too expensive area to rent a property within easy driving distance from the airport?
> ...


The airport area tends to be poorer housing, and South Auckland has a bit of a reputation. There are areas that are very nice over to the South East. Out that way, you could look at Howick and the surrounds. Maybe Dannemore, or the newer suburb of Flat Bush. If you're looking at buying though, get the building surveyed with Leaky Building in mind - building started around Botany & Dannemora during the building codes fiasco. 

There are other nice places around the Botanical Gardens - Totara Park - and if you don't mind a half hour drive, look even further south to Pukekohe and the countryside surrounding it. Or Whitford out to the east and slightly further south than Howick.

I'd avoid Papakura, although again it has some nice areas if you look at the suburbs.


----------



## Campbell747 (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks for that very useful information !


----------



## sweetas (Apr 23, 2013)

The Southwestern motorway to the airport is often a nicer trip than relying on the main Southern motorway. The suburb of Hillsborough is nearby and many homes there have lovely views of the Manukau Harbour.


----------

